# Albstadt Bike Marathon 2009



## Haferstroh (10. Juli 2009)

Komisch, dass es noch keinen Thread zur '09er-Auflage des Albstadt Bike Marathons gibt.  Abgesehen von den ABM-Startplatz-Threads.... 

Würd sagen, ich fang dann einfach mal jetzt -am Vorabend des Rennens- an 

Wetter? Sieht gut aus. Letzter Regen war bei uns bereits letzte Nacht und bis jetzt kein weiterer in Sicht. Wetterfrosch sagt auch nix Grosses voraus.

Reifenwahl? Hinten feinstollig und leichtfüssig (Conti Race King Supersonic), vorne etwas gröber (Mountain King Supersonic)

Startplatz? Ne dreistellige Startnummer mit ner niedrigen Nummer=>weit vorne. Wenn mich dann während der 86km keiner überholt, bin ich zufrieden


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (10. Juli 2009)

Moin,

war grad noch paar Schlüsselstellen ansehen. Fuchsfarm trocken, Schnabel relativ dreckig aber nur sehr kurz, Wasser steht noch. Hinten rum Burgfelden runter oberhalb Laufen soll es noch sehr pampig sein.

Falls es heute nacht nicht mehr regnet, werde ich vorne mit Schwalbe Rocket Ron 2,25 und hinten RK 2,2 SS starten. Falls es nochmals pisst kommt zur Sicherheit vorne ein Nobby Nic drauf.

Seitenhalt bergab bin ich von Rocket Ron nicht so dermaßen überzeugt wie sie Ihn immer loben. Fühl mich da mit dem Nobby einfach sicherer.

Gruss Waldfee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haferstroh (10. Juli 2009)

der_waldfee_28 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> war grad noch paar Schlüsselstellen ansehen. Fuchsfarm trocken, Schnabel relativ dreckig aber nur sehr kurz, Wasser steht noch. Hinten rum Burgfelden runter oberhalb Laufen soll es noch sehr pampig sein.



Danke für die Info. Dies bestätigt meine (wohl immer noch recht gewagte) Reifenwahl.


----------



## mibooo (10. Juli 2009)

Hab heut auch extra auf SWR3 den Wetterbericht angeschaut. Soll trocken bleiben, nicht zu heiß und nicht zu kalt. Hoffentlich kommts auch so.

Da ich zum erstn mal dabei bin, starte ich leier aus den letzten Block. Letzte Woche die Strecke in kanpp 41/2 Stunden zur Probe mal abgefahren. Wenns morgen auch so läuft würds mich freuen.

Frage zu den Verpflegungstationen. Gibst da nur Getränke in Plastikbechern, die ich dann nacheinander in meine leeren Flaschen füllen muss?
Bei so vielen Staetern stell ich mir ein großes Gedränge an den Stationen vor...? Komm ich da trotzdem schnell zu Getränke und ne Banane und Co.?

P.S. Bin letzte Woche vorne mit Rocket Ron gefahren und fühlte ich auf den steinigen  Abfahrten nicht wohl. Werde den vorm Gardasee alt bewährten Albert fahren. Hinten RR.


----------



## wildcat_1968 (11. Juli 2009)

so, jetzt ist dieser Marathon auch schon wieder rum.
Vor dem Rennen und zu Beginn war's mir ein bisschen zu kalt,
im Rennen dann alles ok.
Verpflegung fand' ich gut, allerdings ist's bis zur ersten Verpflegungsstelle
schon ziemlich weit (35 km), und die letzte Verpflegung 10 km vor dem 
Ziel braucht's eigentlich nicht mehr, stattdessen hätte ich mir eine etwas
umfangreichere Zielverpflegung gewünscht.
Auf der Strecke war's an ein paar Stellen super-schlammig und ein Anstieg
und eine Abfahrt waren rutschig wie Glatteis, der Rest dann gut zu fahren.
Ich bin froh, dass ich bei Nobbys mit 2,2 bar geblieben bin.


----------



## bikehumanumest (11. Juli 2009)

wildcat_1968 schrieb:


> so, jetzt ist dieser Marathon auch schon wieder rum.
> Vor dem Rennen und zu Beginn war's mir ein bisschen zu kalt,
> im Rennen dann alles ok.
> Verpflegung fand' ich gut, allerdings ist's bis zur ersten Verpflegungsstelle
> ...



mit roro/rara gings aber auch...bin halt etwas langsamer runter gefahren...  hat dann zum langsamen hochfahren auch besser gepasst...

richtig schnell war ich dann eigentlich nur auf der Heimfahrt...

joe


----------



## Haferstroh (11. Juli 2009)

Alles wunderbar! Strecke gut, Wetter gut, der Rest sowieso! Die Reifenwahl war optimal. Die paar Meter auf den extrem glitschigen Steilstücken bergab und bergauf waren ja nicht der Rede wert. Hier und da ein bisschen Schlammtrail, mein Gott, da habe ich schon ganz andere Sachen erlebt.

Zeit ca. 3:50 schätze ich. Somit 5 min. schneller als last year.


----------



## Fusion-Racer (11. Juli 2009)

Geiles Rennen, die Strecke war doch relativ trocken, ich weiß nicht was Ihr mit schlammigen/ rutschigen Abfahrten meint... 
Das Publikum war wie immer einfach nur genial, so was gibts bei keinem anderen Marathon!!!!! 

Leider haben mir 2 Platten und dazu noch ne defekte Pumpe meine Zeit versaut ( 3.54 H ), da wär sicher was unter 3.30 gegangen 

Aber egal, nächstes Jahr auf jeden Fall wieder


----------



## sash73 (11. Juli 2009)

auch wieder da....hatte leider noch mega nachwirkungen vom 24h rennen in davos.hatte von anfang an dicke beine,aber bin das ding durchgebolzt

trotz kettenklemmer,2mal absteigen(da 2geflogen sind) noch bestzeit gefahren 3h53,8min schneller als letztes jahr....

grüße


----------



## endrase (11. Juli 2009)

so bin jetzt auch daheim aus dem schwabenländle .
die abfahrten sind halb so schlimm gewesen ,da müsst ihr mal in pfronten das himmelreich im renntempo runterfahren .
zum publikum kann ich nur sagen ,so etwas hab ich noch nicht erlebt ,die sind einfach nur geil .da geht an jeder steigung voll die post ab das muß mann erlebt haben einfach SPITZE !!! für mich ein voll gelungenes race .


----------



## 54mm (11. Juli 2009)

gemein : ( 
Ich musste an der Uni sitzen und konnte nicht mitfahren 
dabei hätte ich dieses Jahr doch gewonnen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haferstroh (11. Juli 2009)

54mm schrieb:


> dabei hätte ich dieses Jahr doch gewonnen!



Dann hättest DU den Streckenrekord inne  Der ist nämlich heute geknackt worden, oder irre ich mich?


----------



## KaiservonChina (11. Juli 2009)

jup - 2:49:59 ... der Lakata ist wirklich krank  - mit 31 km/h im Schnitt eiern die die 86 km ab...
naja - hätte ICH ne noch nicht befahrene Strecke gehabt, wie die, hätte ich sicher die Top 10 geknackt...

So wurdens halt sekundengenau 5:00:00 Stunden - ich bin glücklich nach meinem 2. Marathon insgesamt... 

2 Steigungen waren im Pulk unmöglich, die kurz vor Schluss und den Hohlweg mit dem schmierigen Schotterbelag. Berg runter kam ich fahrenderweise mit Albert/SmartSam überall sicher.


----------



## biking_willi (11. Juli 2009)

Servus! Fand alles klasse! Uiuiui wenn man eure zeiten so sieht dann schäme ich mich doch glatt für meine 4,7std. trotz meiner 43 jahre.
Meine startnummer 1005.
Was hattet denn ihr für startnummern würde mich mal interresieren wie halbprofis so aussehen.:
Gruß an ALLE!!!


----------



## Freiform (12. Juli 2009)

Guter Marathon, Super Wetter, geiles Publikum
Siegerzeit 2:49-ABNORMAL!!!
Ich 4:13(Nummer 1443), hätte mehr erwartet, na ja, abgesen davon dass ich meine Zeit um 37 min. verbessert habe ist das OK.


----------



## sash73 (12. Juli 2009)

biking_willi schrieb:


> Servus! Fand alles klasse! Uiuiui wenn man eure zeiten so sieht dann schäme ich mich doch glatt für meine 4,7std. trotz meiner 43 jahre.
> Meine startnummer 1005.
> Was hattet denn ihr für startnummern würde mich mal interresieren wie halbprofis so aussehen.:
> Gruß an ALLE!!!




hatte die  NR 30  

grüße


----------



## Oetti03 (12. Juli 2009)

sash73 schrieb:


> trotz kettenklemmer, (...)



Wann lernst Du denn endlich richtig zu Schalten!? 

Da Du das ja ständig hast würd ich mal die Verschleißteile am Antrieb tauschen... 

Rennen war bei mir net so gut. Bin zweimal aus der Gruppe rausgeplatzt und dann im Wind gehangen. Das hat zu viel Körner gekostet... Und was mir gar net gepasst hat war das es keine Flaschen gab. Der Dreck mit den Bechern taugt einfach net... 
Sonst wars ja ganz nett...

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaiservonChina (12. Juli 2009)

hatte bei meinen 5.00.00 die Nummer 2297


----------



## schleifstein (12. Juli 2009)

Hallo Zusammen, 

also das Wetter war super, die Strecke auch einigermaßen trocken, bin pannenfrei geblieben und nur einmal kurz "umgekippt", als einer genau vor meiner Nase in einem dieser Schlammabschnitte stürzte. Da konnte man nicht ausweichen, nicht lenken. Das Rad und der Schlamm hatten das Lenken übernommen und beim Ausweichversucht lag ich dann kurz. Bin bis km 65 super durchgekommen, und dann kam der bekannte Mann mit dem Hammer und ich brachte einen Puls kaum mehr hoch. Am Ende war ich nach 3:37 im Ziel, rd. 3,5 langsamer als 2008, bin aber ganz zufrieden, da ich die letzten 3 Wochen wegen Knieproblemen nicht richtig trainieren konnte. Aber das Knie hat gehalten und das ist das beste an der ganzen Sache, JUCHEEEEEEE  ! Jetzt kann die Transalpchallenge kommen. 

Die Stimmung in Albstadt ist wirklich mit keinem anderen Rennen zu vergleichen. Mir kommen echt immer fast die Tränen, weil es so geil ist, wie man mit Namen ! angefeuert und hoch geschrien wird ! Besonders diese kurze Wiesenanstieg wo es oben links auf Schotter weitergeh mit den seitlichen stehenden Zuschauermassen und Moderation ist der absolute Wahnsinn ! 

Nur die Verpflegung ist verbesserungswürdig, da könnte ich mir vorstellen wäre eine Lösung wie z.B. in Tegernsee viel sinnvoller, wo man im Startpaket eine Flasche erhält, die man dann gefüllt mitnimmt, bei der Verpflegung wirft man diese dann weg und bekommt eine neue, volle. Sonst top ! 2010 muss ich die 3:30 endlich mal knacken .

Hoffe, ihr seid alles gut durchgekommen, denn ein paar Mal musste wohl der Krankenwagen ausrücken. Good Luck denjenigen, die darin abtransportiert wurden.

Findet ihr, die Strecke war tendenziell schneller oder langsamer als 2008 ? Ich denke die Verhältnisse waren ungefähr gleich.

Viele Grüße !


----------



## uphillking (12. Juli 2009)

@ Steffi R:
Gratulation zur Platzierung. Wahnsinns Zeit!


----------



## bube34 (12. Juli 2009)

Hallo an alle Frühaufsteher,

das Rennen war toll, zumindest gegenüber 2003 wo ich mein
ersten marathon gefahren bin.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




So viele Stürze damals. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Darum dachte ich, das sei normal.
Mittlerweile weiss ich es besser. Zumal ich gestern kaum Blut gesehen habe. Vielleicht lag es auch daran, dass ich mit den letzten Hundert gestartet bin, die durch die  Pulks nicht so schnell fahren konnten.
Die Strecke fand ich griffig, selbst die Schklammabfahrt schaffte ich mit meinem Phyton(angeblich Trockenreifen) problemlos.
Mann miß nur schnell genug sein um stabile fahrt zu haben, das machen viele falsch.
Momentan komme ich nicht auf die Ergebniss Seite.
Sind zu viele drauf- oder technischer Defekt?
Grüße an alle Starter


----------



## sash73 (12. Juli 2009)

Oetti03 schrieb:


> Wann lernst Du denn endlich richtig zu Schalten!?
> 
> Da Du das ja ständig hast würd ich mal die Verschleißteile am Antrieb tauschen...
> 
> ...


 bist super noch gefahren kai....superklasse respekt...

kettenklemmer,hat sich der umwerfer vwrdreht nachdem was rein ist
sonst halt nur dicke beine gehabt.war trotzdem gut gewesen


----------



## luca 2002 (12. Juli 2009)

Albstadt ist und bleibt ein Klassiker 
Die Zuschauer sind echt der Wahnsinn und ich habe das Gefühl es werden von Jahr zu Jahr mehr. Ich fahren den ABM schon seit Mitte der 90er mit. 
Zum Thema Reifenwahl;  HT mit Ra/Ra 2.25 hat vollkommen gereicht. Zeit 3:49 war 10 Minuten schneller als VJ mit NoNi. Meine Trainingsform sollte der vom Vj entsprechen. Streckenverhältnisse 2008 und 2009 waren m.E. auch vergleichbar. 
CU 2010 
VG Michael


----------



## Haferstroh (12. Juli 2009)

Meine Startnummer war die 422.

Die Strecken- und Wetterverhältnisse waren 1:1 wie zum Vorjahr. Und das kam mir sehr entgegen: Sehr kühl, und kein Staub und auch kein wirklicher Matsch auf der Piste.....einfach super.


----------



## Haferstroh (12. Juli 2009)

Oetti03 schrieb:


> Rennen war bei mir net so gut. Bin zweimal aus der Gruppe rausgeplatzt und dann im Wind gehangen. Das hat zu viel Körner gekostet...



Oh ja, das kenn ich....ne Schwäche von mir, dass ich da öfters "schlafe". Egal wo es flach war, es war IMMER Gegenwind.  Das mit dem Rausplatzen aus der Gruppe ist mir heuer mindestens fast 10 Mal passiert.
Ich glaube, fürs Rennradfahren wäre ich nicht geeignet bei Rennen


----------



## M!ke (12. Juli 2009)

Ja, wieder supergeile Stimmung entlang der Strecke. Echt geil, danke dafür 

Ja, war auf persönlichem Bestzeitkurs, als bei KM 80, aus noch ungeklärter Ursache, mein linker Kurbelarm abgefallen ist. Nach einem einbeinig gefahrenen KM und etlichen Krämpfen hatte dann der letzte Sanni auf der Strecke nen brauchbaren Imbus...danke nochmal...

Schlussendlich die eigene Zeit mit 3:49:44 um gute 8 min unterboten und sehr zufrieden... Bis zum kommenden Jahr.

Grüße

Mike


----------



## bikehumanumest (12. Juli 2009)

schleifstein schrieb:


> Aber das Knie hat gehalten und das ist das beste an der ganzen Sache, JUCHEEEEEEE  ! Jetzt kann die Transalpchallenge kommen.
> 
> Viele Grüße !



cu in Mittenwald...hoffentlich ist meine Erkältung dann besser...welches Team fährst Du ?

joe
bike-werf/team speedzone


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c_sickinger (12. Juli 2009)

War das erste Mal dabei und fand's ob der Zuschauer wirklich super. Schön fand ich auch, dass ich auf dem gesamten Marathon irgendwelche Leute oder Gruppen um mich rumhatte. Klar kostet das manchmal auch Zeit, aber irgendwie find ich's öde ewig alleine zu fahren auf der großen Runde. Bin aus Block E mit der 1712 gestartet und war am Ende mit 3:56 ganz zufrieden. Nur das hintere Drittel der Strecke hatte ich echt unterschätzt - war hart.

Zur Reifenwahl: ich war mit (abgefahrenen) Maxxis Larsen TT 2.00 unterwegs; dazu noch mit einer Starrgabel. Weiß nicht was manche von euch haben. Den Kurs fand ich werder groß rutschig noch schlammig. Bin alles komplett durchgekurbelt.


----------



## makleki (12. Juli 2009)

Hi an alle,
bin gestern das erste Mal mitgefahren, war klasse. Habt ihr mal die Höhenmeter verglichen? Bei mir waren es über 1900 ! (Sigma Rox 9.0). Kann das sein? was habt ihr gemessen?
Gruß Martin


----------



## bikehumanumest (12. Juli 2009)

makleki schrieb:


> Hi an alle,
> bin gestern das erste Mal mitgefahren, war klasse. Habt ihr mal die Höhenmeter verglichen? Bei mir waren es über 1900 ! (Sigma Rox 9.0). Kann das sein? was habt ihr gemessen?
> Gruß Martin



1665 sagt mein Polar...

joe


----------



## endrase (12. Juli 2009)

makleki schrieb:


> Hi an alle,
> bin gestern das erste Mal mitgefahren, war klasse. Habt ihr mal die Höhenmeter verglichen? Bei mir waren es über 1900 ! (Sigma Rox 9.0). Kann das sein? was habt ihr gemessen?
> Gruß Martin



ich hatte 1750 hm mit polar s 710.


----------



## boulder2002 (12. Juli 2009)

endrase schrieb:


> ich hatte 1750 hm mit polar s 710.



Ich habe ebenfalls einen S710 und biete 1744 hm.


----------



## roba (12. Juli 2009)

Mein Garmin Edge zeigt 1749 HM


----------



## von dr alb ra (12. Juli 2009)

makleki schrieb:


> Hi an alle,
> bin gestern das erste Mal mitgefahren, war klasse. Habt ihr mal die Höhenmeter verglichen? Bei mir waren es über 1900 ! (Sigma Rox 9.0). Kann das sein? was habt ihr gemessen?
> Gruß Martin



Mein Hac 4 pro hatte 1806 hm auf der Uhr.

die alb grüßt


----------



## pug304 (12. Juli 2009)

habe einen HAC4 Pro ohne Geberbatterie am Start gehabt. Sachen gibts....


----------



## Matthias247 (12. Juli 2009)

War auch das erste mal dabei. Bei mir warens am Ende 2050hm aufm Tacho (Sigma 2006). 
Da das meine erste Fahrt mit mehr als 1600 Sigma-Höhenmetern war, wurds gegen Ende auch ganz schön anstregend 
Ansonsten hats mir aber auch sehr viel Spaß gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c_sickinger (12. Juli 2009)

1710 Hm mit einem HAC5


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (12. Juli 2009)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Meine Startnummer war die 422.
> 
> Die Strecken- und Wetterverhältnisse waren 1:1 wie zum Vorjahr. Und das kam mir sehr entgegen: Sehr kühl, und kein Staub und auch kein wirklicher Matsch auf der Piste.....einfach super.



Strecke war 2009 schneller als 2008. Letztes Jahr war es durchgehend nass und der Rollwiderstand war auch auf Kies teilweise enorm. Auch hatte man viel mehr Pickup. Die entsprechenden Abfahren wie Schnabel oder der Aufstieg Zitterhof waren dafür dieses Jahr gefühlt glitschiger. Unterm Strich denke ich, dass 2009 ca. 5 min schneller war für nen Amateur.

Gruss Waldfee


----------



## M!ke (12. Juli 2009)

makleki schrieb:


> Hi an alle,
> bin gestern das erste Mal mitgefahren, war klasse. Habt ihr mal die Höhenmeter verglichen? Bei mir waren es über 1900 ! (Sigma Rox 9.0). Kann das sein? was habt ihr gemessen?
> Gruß Martin



1650HM mit Polar RS800 CX


----------



## Haferstroh (12. Juli 2009)

Auf meinem HAC4 waren es 85,71km und 1635hm.


----------



## Hundert4 (12. Juli 2009)

Hallole
1635Hm mit ner Polar RS800CxPTE /und 85.9km.
Zum Rennen.
War mein 2.in Albstadt(Nr.1030),aber leider 30 min.schlechter als 2008.Muss mal Trainingsplanung überdenken was da schief läuft;(.
Hatte einen unvorhergesehenen Stop bei der 1.Verpflegung>Machte sich schon früh bemerkbar,das was mit der Sattelklemmung nicht i.O. ist.Hatte Glück den die Imbußschrauben waren keine 2 Umdrehungen mehr im Gewinde.Danke an die Hilfe eines Bikers!!!
Strecke war für mich i.O.
Was mich bei der Siegerehrung genervt hat ist die Tatsache,das der Moderator einmal die Zeiten für den 3.Platzierten ansagt>dann aber aber den Rest verschweigt.
Die 2:49 vom Sieger sind einfach unglaublich.Respekt


----------



## Ram970 (13. Juli 2009)

Erst ´mal guten Abend!
War dieses Jahr zum 1. mal dabei, NR. 1980 ! Fahr ein Fully von Univega (Ram 970) aber stark verändert (Bremse Marta, kpl. XT, Plattformdämpfer und -gabel von Manitou) 12kg incl. Pedale und Zubehör. Ich glaube ich muss noch viel lernen - wie auch das "Windschatten fahren", ich habe diesen Faktor viel zu sehr außer Acht gelassen, andererseits ging es mir einfach nur darum anzukommen und das deutlich unter 6 Std. - wegen des T-Shirts! Des Weiteren muss ich viel mehr Kraftausdauer trainieren - bergauf haben mich viele überholt  aber bergab keiner  das ist mein Ding - "...wer bremst verliert..." - hab wohl bergauf zu stark gebremst ;-) ! Ab km 80, 3x über 60km/h Abfahrt vor dem Ziel, 63,1 Km/h laut Garmin! 

Mit meiner Reifenwahl war ich sehr zufrieden, NN/RR! Die Verzögerung des NN auf losem Untergrund ist einfach Genial!

Das Thema mit der Verpflegung: da stimme ich euch  zu 100% zu! Apfelsaftschorle mit KOHLENSÄURE!!!! COLA (ziemlich grenzwärtig!). Der Vorschlag mit den Flaschen find ich super, aber ist wahrscheinlich für die Va zu teuer und zu umständlich. Oder einfach mehrere "Kanister mit Zapfhahn,gefüllt mit Kohlensäure-freiem isotonischem Getränk".

Achso meine Zeit - 5:10 Std. 
Könnt ihr mir vielleicht Tips geben wie ich an einen guten Trainigsplan komme - den den ich benutzt habe war wohl nicht so effektif (Zeitschrift MB)

Und wie schafft ein Lakata diesen Schnitt (Doping mit Windschatten ;-)?!)

Noch ein paar Fragen zu Eurer Ernährungs- und Getränkeaufnahme wenn man keine fleißigen Helferlein dabei hat.

- Getränke: Wie gesagt, dass was da angeboten wurde habe ich gerade so "schlucken" können - oder wie habt ihr euch "verhalten"?
                 habt Ihr überhaupt an den Verpl.-punkten angehalten und wie lange?

- Essen:      ich hatte überwiegend Riegel (leider nur 2xGel) von Power Bar dabei - die Riegel zum letzten mal - sind viel zu zääääääh  
                 kosten zuviel Kraft!)

Dank Euch schon einmal im Voraus für Eure Tips - damit schaff ich es dann nächstes Jahr bestimmt mit einer "guten" 4-er Zeit  !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oetti03 (13. Juli 2009)

Ram970 schrieb:


> Der Vorschlag mit den Flaschen find ich super, aber ist wahrscheinlich für die Va zu teuer und zu umständlich. Oder einfach mehrere "Kanister mit Zapfhahn,gefüllt mit Kohlensäure-freiem isotonischem Getränk".



Zu teuer? Das glaube ich nicht. So Kunstoffflaschen sind in der Herstellung Pfennigartikel Die fallen zu tausenden aus irgendwelchen Spritzgussmaschinen. Bei einer geschätzen Flaschenabnahme von ca. 5000Stk erhält man da auch entsprechende Konditionen. Zusätzlich haben die Nahrungshersteller (hier vorallem neuere wie Nutrixxion) auch ein großes Interesse daran, ihr Produckt zu platzieren. Ich kenne Rennen die wesentlich weniger Teilnehmer haben und es gibt Flaschen... Wenns ums Geld geht sollen sie nächstes Mal das T-Shirt oder das Handtuch weglassen. 



Ram970 schrieb:


> Noch ein paar Fragen zu Eurer Ernährungs- und Getränkeaufnahme wenn man keine fleißigen Helferlein dabei hat.
> 
> - Getränke: Wie gesagt, dass was da angeboten wurde habe ich gerade so "schlucken" können - oder wie habt ihr euch "verhalten"?
> habt Ihr überhaupt an den Verpl.-punkten angehalten und wie lange?
> ...



Ein Riegel, braucht ungefähr ne Stunde bis er von deinem Körper umgesetzt werden kann. Daher musst DU schon von Beginn an Essen und dann im Rennverlauf kontinuierlich nachlegen. Gel ist da schon praktischer. Ich fahr mittlerweile die großen Rennen am Anfang einen Riegel und den Rest dann über Gel und ISO. Geht prima. Muss man aber auch trainieren. Jeder Körper geht da anders damit um. Genauso solltest Du die Gels im Training testen, damit Du weißt wie dein körper darauf reagiert. 
Welche Riegel hast Du? 

Frühstück darfst Du auch nicht außer Acht lassen. Mit dem passenden Frühstück kannst Du im Rennen später beginnen zu Essen.


----------



## boulder2002 (13. Juli 2009)

Ram970 schrieb:


> Das Thema mit der Verpflegung: da stimme ich euch  zu 100% zu! Apfelsaftschorle mit KOHLENSÄURE!!!! COLA (ziemlich grenzwärtig!). Der Vorschlag mit den Flaschen find ich super, aber ist wahrscheinlich für die Va zu teuer und zu umständlich. Oder einfach mehrere "Kanister mit Zapfhahn,gefüllt mit Kohlensäure-freiem isotonischem Getränk".



Keiner zwingt dich, Apfelschorle oder Cola zu trinken. Was daran grenzwertig sein soll, weiss ich nicht. Den Zuckerschub 10 km vor dem Ziel nehm ich gerne mit. Vor ein paar Jahren gab es an dieser Verpflegungsstelle Red Bull.
Ansonsten lass ich mir nur Wasser reichen.

Flaschen dürften eigentlich kein Problem sein, siehe Kirchzarten. Dort sind es mehr Teilnehmer. Ich weiss aber nicht, ob es dort für das ganze Feld reicht.



Ram970 schrieb:


> Trainingsplan ... 4 Std.


Ich trainiere ohne Trainingsplan. Mehr nach Gefühl. Mit dem Bike zur Arbeit und wieder zurück. Und obwohl ich keinen Plan hab, bleib ich immer unter 4 Std.


----------



## Teguerite (13. Juli 2009)

Ist das eigentlich immer die gleiche Strecke?

Gibt es irgendwo im www Ergebnis Listen aus den vergangen Jahren?


----------



## aka (13. Juli 2009)

Hast du schon mal auf der Webseite vom ABM geschaut?
http://albstadtbikemarathon.de/index.php?id=16


----------



## Teguerite (13. Juli 2009)

aka schrieb:


> Hast du schon mal auf der Webseite vom ABM geschaut?
> http://albstadtbikemarathon.de/index.php?id=16



Danke dir!

Schade geht bloß bis 2003 zurück.


----------



## boulder2002 (13. Juli 2009)

@aka

Gratulation zum Podiumsplatz.
Das war eine Fabelzeit, die ihr gefahren seid.


----------



## Haferstroh (13. Juli 2009)

@RAM970

An den Verpflegungsstellen wenns geht nie anhalten; die Räder sollten immer rollen. Schon im Anflug an die Verpflegungsstation brüllen, was man haben will. Der entsprechende Helfer der das hat, wird sich sicher bemerkbar machen und im Vorbeifahren abgreifen. 

"Ruhige" Rennphasen wo man Atem hat, wie leichte gerade Gefällstrecken auf Asphalt oder glatter Waldautobahn, bieten sich für Nahrungszufuhr aller Art an; diese auch konsequent nutzen

Pro Stunde mindestens 1 Gel; nix festes essen, klaut nur den Atem zur Treten. Es gibt da auch kleine Minifläschchen, in die 4 Gels reinpassen, ist praktischer. Dem Mage zuliebe relativ dünn angemischte Kohlehydratgetränke von Anfang an mitführen (2 Flaschen à 0,75L) und versuchen, den Inhalt über die Renndistanz verteilt zu trinken. An den Verpflegungen dafür nur reichlich Wasser abgreifen, soviel es im Vorbeifahren geht.

Wachsam sein, wenn Attacken geritten werden, am besten mit reinhängen und sich mitziehen lassen; gemeinsam lässt sich es sich leichter quälen. Schnelle Hinterräder suchen und mithalten. Wenn man merkt, da geht noch was, dran vorbei und das nächste Hinterrad suchen, usw.

Manche kommen für Superzeiten mit ein paar wenigen Wochenstunden und völlig ohne Trainigsplan aus, andere hingegen brauchen sehr viel Training und -struktur für die selbe Zeiten im Rennen. Letztlich ist hierfür leider auch etwas die Genetik verantwortlich, inwiefern das Training Reize bewirkt. Beim einen mehr, beim andern leider weniger. Dazu braucht man die unbedingte psychische Bereitschaft, wirklich alles zu geben was die Beine leisten können, aber dass man sich alles trotzdem so einteilt, dass man erst im Ziel platt ist, und nicht schon 20km davor.

Dein Rad sollte ausserdem ca. 1-2kg leichter sein. Vom NN rate ich ab, der hat massig Rollwiderstand und war für so eine leichte Strecke reiner Overkill. Überdenke dein Zubehör, ob du wirklich alles unterwegs brauchst. Luftpumpe am Rahmen, sowie im Trikot Ersatzschlauch, Reifenheber, Multitool mit Kettennieter, 2 Kabelbinder und ein Mini-Flickzeug müssen reichen.
Vor dem Rennen wirklich jedes Teil am Bike entfernen, was man für Rennen nicht braucht (Reflektoren, Licht, riesige Schutzbleche etc.).


----------



## tomtomba (13. Juli 2009)

Bin dieses Jahr zum 3 Mal mitgefahren und hab die magischen 4h geknackt. 
Nr 630 Zeit 03:57:00. 
Aaaber ich hab bestimmt das schwerste Rad in der Kategorie gehabt. 
Das Simplon wiegt 12,6 ohne Pedale. 
Reifen fahre ich Schwalbe Albert in 2,25 mit Snake Skin. 
Dieses alberne Leichtreifengedöns hat alles keinen Sinn wenn man einen Platten hat, dann ist die gute Zeit im Eimer. 
Und wenn ich sehe, wie manche Leute mit irgendwelchen Carbon Hardtails sich die Steigungen hochquälen und zu blöd sind die Gabel zu blockieren und ich mal eben schnell die Gabel und den Dämpfer sperre und an denen vorbeiziehe verstehe ich die Welt nicht mehr. 
Ich führe immer 2 Schläuche, Reifenheber, Minitool und Pumpe mit mir. 
Ernährung. Ich hab eine Flasche mit 0,75 Wasser und 1 Gel drin am Radel, fülle die dann mit Wasser auf, und hab mir an der Sprungschanze in Onstmettingen ne neue Flasche anreichen lassen auch 0,75 mit Gel drin. 
Darüberhinaus habe ich unterwegs noch 3 Gels genommen und 1 halben Riegel. 
Trainingsplan hatte ich keinen, ich zähle immer die Kilometer die ich im Jahr so trete und hab dann eine ungefähre Übersicht über meinen Trainingszustand. 
Ok, ich hatte dieses Jahr schon einen Olympischen Triathlon der mir gezeigt hat wo ich stehe und diverse Läufe die mir ganz gut Auskunft über den generellen Trainingszustand geben. . 
Ich war leider alleine unterwegs und hatte öfter mal niemanden zum lutschen auf der Strecke. Manche verstehen es auch nicht, daß man da mal ein paar Meter zusammen fährt. Bei einem hab ich ne Weile gelutscht, dann hat er Handzeichen gegeben ich solle vorbeifahren, hab ich auch gemacht, aber er hat null Anstalten gemacht dranzubleiben, ich hab ihn sogar nochmal rankommen lassen und hab dann nochmal angetreten, aber er hat das nicht geschnallt. 
Aber der Event war wieder gei............. und die Party danach ist auch Weltklasse. 
Nächstes Jahr gerne wieder. 

Tom


----------



## Ram970 (13. Juli 2009)

HI - dankeschön für die vielen großartigen Tips!
Ich fahre den NN halt deswegen gerne, weil ich so gerne bergab auf Schotter Gas gebe - hast du eine Alternative?
Welche Reifenkombi bist du gefahren?

Ernährungstechnisch hatte ich ein gutes Frühstück mit stark eingeweichtem Müsli (100g) mit zwei pürrierte Bananen. Ein kleines Stk. Marmorkuchen und eine dicke Scheibe Körnerbrot mit Marmelade und einen 1/2l Kräutertee.
Am Vorabend 500g Kartoffelknirpse mit 200g Magerquark zum Mittagessen 150 Nudeln mit Tomatensauce.  Auf meiner Anreise nochmals einen Liter Wasser und ein Riegel "Energize" von PowerBar.
Für´s Rennen habe ich 3xden gleichen Riegel mit eingepackt (war bereits zerkleinert) + 2xgel.
Bei den Versorgungspunkten habe ich ein wenig Kuchen und immer wieder Bannanen verdrückt.
Ich kann kaum glauben, dass man mit zwei Flaschen und das was man an der Verpflegung "schnappen" kann um die runden kommt...einfach klasse!
Von einem CamelBag hältst du nichts - oder?


----------



## boulder2002 (13. Juli 2009)

Ram970 schrieb:


> Ich fahre den NN halt deswegen gerne, weil ich so gerne bergab auf Schotter Gas gebe - hast du eine Alternative?
> Welche Reifenkombi bist du gefahren?



Fahr die Reifen, mit denen du dich sicher fühlst.
Ich fahre vorne auch den NN und es ist mir egal, ob es mich womöglich einige Minuten kostet. Wichtiger ist die Sicherheit, die er mir gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ram970 (13. Juli 2009)

roba schrieb:


> Mein Garmin Edge zeigt 1749 HM


Mein Edge 305 hat über 2000 angezeigt!!!

Liegt wohl an diesem barometrischen System (extreme Luftdruckschwankungen durch Wetterumschwung)


----------



## Ram970 (13. Juli 2009)

roba schrieb:


> Mein Garmin Edge zeigt 1749 HM





boulder2002 schrieb:


> Fahr die Reifen, mit denen du dich sicher fühlst.
> Ich fahre vorne auch den NN und es ist mir egal, ob es mich womöglich einige Minuten kostet. Wichtiger ist die Sicherheit, die er mir gibt.



Da hast du "RECHT"!
Ich fragte deshalb, weil der Reifenmarkt doch ziemlich gr0ß geworden ist und vielleicht bietet ja z.B. Conti einen vergleichbaren Reifen der leichter rollt usw....
Alles "Spielereien" - da waren Jungs mit Rädern dabei (Kopschütteln) aber die hatten "Kraft" einfach nur beneidenswert!

Achso - noch was mein 305 Edge hat über 2010 Hm angezeigt!
Liegt wohl an dem barometrischenSystem?!


----------



## alböhi (13. Juli 2009)

ja - das war ein tolles wochenende.

danke an rolf und rüdiger für den kurzweiligen abend.

gruss andreas

ps.: nicht der reifen, sondern deine fahrtechnik und der wille bringt dich jeden berg rauf  
spass statt ehrgeiz ist mein antrieb.


----------



## roba (13. Juli 2009)

Ram970 schrieb:


> Mein Edge 305 hat über 2000 angezeigt!!!
> 
> Liegt wohl an diesem barometrischen System (extreme Luftdruckschwankungen durch Wetterumschwung)



Habe auch eine 305er. Mein Teamkollege sein 705 hat fast genau den gleichen Wert von meinem angezeigt.


----------



## biking_willi (13. Juli 2009)

Tomtomba !!!!  Man muß ja nicht alles Verstehen!!

Gruß an ALLE!!


----------



## bujo12 (13. Juli 2009)

Respekt an alle, deren Zeit unter 4 h liegt 

2:49: Der Mann ist eine Maschine..


----------



## aka (13. Juli 2009)

boulder2002 schrieb:


> Das war eine Fabelzeit, die ihr gefahren seid.


Danke für die Blumen!
Es war die Idee vom plusminus, daß wir als Team starten. Und es war ein hartes Stück Arbeit! 
Das war am Samstag eine echte Teamleistung, es hat einfach perfekt gepasst. War so nicht absehbar, weil wir im Vorfeld nur einmal richtig zusammen fahren konnten und nicht wussten, wo wir eigentlich stehen.
Die Strecke von Albstadt ist ja eigentlich eher einfach, auf dem Tandem mit Starrgabel gibts aber schon einige knifflige Stellen. Respekt an den Beifahrer, der hat nicht nur viel Kraft in den Beinen sondern ebenso viel Mut 

Leider wurde der Tag ein wenig getrübt, da wir im Wald nach Onstmettingen in einen Unfall verwickelt wurden. Beim Überholen hat sich einer in unseren Stokerlenker eingehängt und ist bei viel Speed böse abgeflogen. Wir haben uns dann um ihn gekümmert bis Anwohner kamen. Ihm Gute Besserung!

Edit: ich habe zwischen Eyachquelle und Zitterhof meine Brille verloren, vielleicht hat die ja jemand gesehen oder gar eingesammelt. Ist eine Adidas Evil Eye mit silbrig-rotem Rahmen und klaren Gläsern.


----------



## schleifstein (13. Juli 2009)

@bikehumanumest: fahre im team carpe diem. allerdings wird der name noch geändert in team simplon reithamer bikeranch und meine nationalität ist deutsch und nicht wie die meines partner, schweizerisch 

und selbst ?! was habt ihr euch für eine platzierung vorgenommen ?

@alle: mein polar s720 hatte rd. 1800hm angezeigt. also das mit den 1600hm aus der ausschreibung hab ich auch letztes jahr, bei meiner ersten teilnahme, schon nicht geglaubt.

lg stephan


----------



## M!ke (13. Juli 2009)

aka schrieb:


> Edit: ich habe zwischen Eyachquelle und Zitterhof meine Brille verloren, vielleicht hat die ja jemand gesehen oder gar eingesammelt. Ist eine Adidas Evil Eye mit silbrig-rotem Rahmen und klaren Gläsern.



Ich hab ne Brille gesehen unterwegs (Position weiss ich nicht mehr) die war aber ziemlich breit gefahren. Von den Farben her könnts hinkommen. Sry, dass ich keine besseren Nachrichten hab.

Gruß

Mike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haferstroh (13. Juli 2009)

@Ram970

Ich hatte in mehr als 40 Marathons nur 2 Platten und im Training statistisch gesehen alle 2 Jahre einen trotz teils sehr steiniger Abfahrten hier im Schurwald.....da gehe ich die scheinbaren Leichtreifenrisiken gerne ein. Offene, wachsame Augen und eine saubere Linie bei den Abfahrten sind absolut entscheident ob Plattfuss oder nicht Plattfuss. Wenn ich bolzgerade über jede kantige Stelle mit Vollspeed drüberrumse, bringt auch ein 2.4 Superprotection mit 250g-Schläuchen auch nix mehr. Ich selbst habe mich entschieden für Conti Race King 2.0 Supersonic hinten und den Mountain King 2.0 Supersonic vorne gefahren mit 95g-Schläuchen....die rollen richtig gierig im Vergleich zu den NN (weswegen ich sie ja auch verkaufe, siehe Sig.) 

Aber mit den Reifen ist es wie beim Auto mit dem Motoröl: 1000 verschiedene Meinungen und teils völlig gegensätzliche Erfahrungen verschiedener Leute. Muss jeder für sich selber rausfinden; der eine schwört auf dieses Material, der andere eben auf anderes.

Camelbak? Ja klar, ne feine Sache, nehme ich selber im Training und bei Touren im Hochsommer. Im Rennen mag ich mir aber nix auf den Rücken schnallen, zumal ich dann nur noch schlecht während der Fahrt an die Trikottaschen komme. Aber auch hier wieder: Jedem seine Vorliebe. Finde es selber raus.


----------



## wowaki (13. Juli 2009)

bujo12 schrieb:


> 2:49: Der Mann ist eine Maschine..



... mag ja sein, aber es gibt Leute Mitte 50 oder älter, die diesen Marathon mit Zeiten um 3:30 Std. oder besser gefahren sind - meine Hochachtung. Was sind da im Vergleich dazu die 2:49 von einem Profi, der Marathon-Europameister ist


----------



## Hoppser (13. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
allen Teilnehmern Gratulation zur erfolgreichen Teilnahme (event. mehr oder weniger).

Frage, hat schon irgendwer Foto´s eingestellt oder vieleicht einen Link dazu (abgesehen v. Sportograf)?

Allen lädierten & verletzten Teilnehmern, von hier alles Gute sowie baldige Genesung und weiterhin sportlichen Erfolg.


Ciao, Volker


----------



## Alb-Rider (13. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

war mein erstes Rennen überhaupt...war ein tolles Erlebnis und alles hat geklappt. Hab mir für nächstes Jahr gleich einen Startplatz im A-Block gesichert. Muß mich auch beim Fahrer 1058 von Team Taurus bedanken an den ich mich von Burgfelden bis Margrethausen anhängen konnte (war meine Schwächephase und konnte leider nicht in den Wind, sonst wäre es nix geworden mit unter 4h), danke.

Hab vorne und hinten zwei Schwalbe Rocket Ron mit dem Tubelesskit von DT Swiss drauf (Beschleunigung ist top). War ganz gut, auch wenn mein NN vorne auf mancher Abfahrt etwas mehr Sicherheit geboten hätte. Hab nur hinten einen etwas zu hohen Luftdruck gewählt, da war es zum Zitterhof hoch etwas rutschig.
Bin komplett ohne Werkzeug, Schlauch und Pumpe gefahren. Zwar etwas Risiko, hat sich aber gelohnt.

Fahr immer mit zwei Flaschen und hab mir unterwegs zweimal neue Flaschen und Essen reichen lassen. Eine der beiden Flaschen ist immer mit Wasser und zwei Gels gemischt. Die andere mit isotonischem Getränk gefüllt. Hab zwei PowerBarriegel gegessen und zwei Bananen. Hab allerdings schon vor dem Start angefangen mit Essen.

Mein Sigma 2006 hat auch 1880m angezeigt.


----------



## TeamCotopaxi (13. Juli 2009)

Hi an alle, 

Albstadt war wieder klasse! Die Strecke finde ich Top  Und die Zuschauer Schwabenuntüpisch Genial. 
TegernseeTal war von der Orga besser (Im Startpaket--> PastaParty; Frühstück; Riegel; Gel; Flaschen; ErdingerWeissbier for Free; Essen nach dem Rennen ......) aber die Zuschauer fehlen 
Willingen fand ich persönlich entäuschend. Mir hat die Strecke nicht gefallen und das Drumherum auch nicht. 

Aber der Lakata ist Krass, Wahnsinn! Er hat schon in Willingen die 127km in unter 5h Abgespult und jetzt neuer Streckenrekord auf der Alb! Respekt!


----------



## M!ke (13. Juli 2009)

@all: die Sportograf Bilder sind online


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OnkelZed (14. Juli 2009)

bin jetzt auch schon das vierte jahr dabei gewesen und mein polar und vdo mc 1.0 haben mir auch immer jeweils ca. 1750 hm angezeigt.
die 150 hm mehr sind doch befriedigend!!!

war auch mit 12,8 kg bomber unterwegs. das nervöse rumgerutsche der leichtbau(reifen)fraktion an den rutschigen abwärtsstücken kostet immer ganz schön zeit. 



greetz
zed


----------



## andi4711 (14. Juli 2009)

Reifenwahl, bin wie immer den Racing Ralph vorne und hinten gefahren. Hatte
an den Anstiegen gar keine Probleme! Abwärts hatte ich in den Kurven etwas
Probleme, da hat mich der ein oder andere überholt...  

Höhenmeter hat mein Polar(710) 1735 angezeigt. 

Wie jedes Jahr, ein super Event, die Zuschauer an der Strecke einfach super!

Noch was, leider gibt es bei jedem Mara, auch in Albstadt, VERRÜCKTE, die drängeln, schneiden, schreien, usw... Komischerweise sieht man solche Pseudo-Racer meist am nächsten Anstieg wieder. Die Jungs würdigen einem dann aber keine Blick, schade eigentlich! 

So das war mein Kommentar


----------



## pauli 1611 (14. Juli 2009)

Ich bin die Stecke schon zig mal abgefahren auch außerhalb des Marathons,mein VDO zeigt immer 1800 Hm +-ein paar Meter


----------



## Re-spekt (14. Juli 2009)

Hier auf diesem Weg nochmal,

an alle die daran mitgewirkt / beteiligt waren,

ein herzliches Dankeschön für diesen fabelhaften Event.

die tolle Marathonstrecke mit den Helfern und der Verpflegung, die Moderation, die Zeitnahme, die Organisation, den Sponsoren, dem Auf/Abbau  - u.v.m. - bis hin zu den Zuschauern und Anwohnern

unglaublich schöne Zeit -mit gutem Wetter !!!  Boooohhhaaa   Geil  - bis dann in 2010


----------



## Hemme (17. Juli 2009)

andi4711 schrieb:


> Noch was, leider gibt es bei jedem Mara, auch in Albstadt, VERRÜCKTE, die drängeln, schneiden, schreien, usw... Komischerweise sieht man solche Pseudo-Racer meist am nächsten Anstieg wieder. Die Jungs würdigen einem dann aber keine Blick, schade eigentlich!
> 
> So das war mein Kommentar



Hallo,
da war ich bestimmt auch einer davon, aber ich hoffe nicht, dass ich dich unfair bedrängt, geschnitten oder angeschrien habe. Aber wenn z.B. 3 gleich schnelle nebeneinander auf dem Weg fahren muss ich mich halt bemerkbar machen, wenn ich vorbei möchte. Wobei Fairnes und Sicherheit immer vorgehen

Generell wars ne Top Veranstaltung, war das erste mal dabei und werde bestimmt wieder kommen. Ein kleiner Bericht auf www.noBrakes.de


----------



## JHDVi (17. Juli 2009)

Bin das erste Mal gefahren und gut durchgekommen.4:33
Leider war ich mit Nr 2320 in F und dann noch ganz hinten drin.
Am Ende aber doch weit vorgefahren trotz Knie-/Wadenproblemen und Krämpfen durch Salzmangel. Leider vergessen.
Bin nächstes Jahr wieder dabei und starte dann 2 Blöcke weiter vorn.
Freu mich drauf.
Wenn ich dann wieder 1170 überhole werde ich erster
Ja Puplikum super und viele schöne Mädels

Leider aber schon vergeben.

Bilder gibts schon lange. Siehe unten.

Also ich fand meine Cube AMS100 im Vergleich zu meinem Rotwild RCC1.2R sehr langsam.
Ist mir aber zu schade für den Einsatz.
Auch fand ich 2,4 NN/RR langsamer. Kann das sein?

Empfehlt Ihr mir eher 2,2 Reifen.
Hatte keiner Latexschläuche?

Tja wirklich bergrunter haben mich viele überholt, dafür habe ich bergrauf fast alle wieder geschnappt. Besonders hatte mich das an den kleinen Anstiegen gefreut.
Da hab ich dann einige geschnappt die mich immer wieder geärgert hatten.

Wo kann man in der Nähe Albstadt Fahrtraining machen. Bergrunter fehlts einfach im 2. Jahr MTB. Nach dem Armbruch letztes Jahr ging da schon einige mal die Muffel.


----------



## KaiservonChina (17. Juli 2009)

Genau, wovon hängt das denn ab, welchen Startplatz man bekommt?
Von der Anmeldung oder durch Los, oder sonst was? Fuhr auch aus Block F, obwohl ich mich relativ früh eingeschrieben hatte... (auch wenn mich das nicht sonderlich gestört hat bei der ersten Teilnahme)


----------



## Teguerite (17. Juli 2009)

KaiservonChina schrieb:


> Genau, wovon hängt das denn ab, welchen Startplatz man bekommt?
> Von der Anmeldung oder durch Los, oder sonst was? Fuhr auch aus Block F, obwohl ich mich relativ früh eingeschrieben hatte... (auch wenn mich das nicht sonderlich gestört hat bei der ersten Teilnahme)






Als ich 1998 (hihi) mitgefahren bin spielte das Vorjahresergebnis eine Rolle. Würde mich auch interessieren wie das heute geregelt ist.


----------



## JHDVi (17. Juli 2009)

Hängt vom ersten Start ab. 1. Start ganz hinten.

Oder Du fährst mit einem der Sponsoren.
Dann kommst Du in den 2. Block.

Habe teilweise 100er Nummern aus dem 2. Block überholt.

Hoffe ich fahre nächstes Jahr aus C mit ca. Nr. 1000


----------



## gewitterBiker (17. Juli 2009)

Teguerite schrieb:


> Als ich 1998 (hihi) mitgefahren bin spielte das Vorjahresergebnis eine Rolle. Würde mich auch interessieren wie das heute geregelt ist.



So ist das noch immer. Das Vorjahresergebnis entscheidet. Neue Anmeldungen kommen in die hinteren Blöcke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SBB (17. Juli 2009)

hatte die startnummer 1987 und somit block "e". welchen block hätte ich nächstes jahr bei einer fahrzeit von 3:53

grüssle


----------



## Re-spekt (17. Juli 2009)

mit 3:53  kommst du schon ein ganzes Stück nach vorn
in den "B" oder "C" Block

ich hatte was mit 3:41 und werde den "A" Block 2010 nicht halten können,
in 2008 war ich in "D" gestartet und hatte eine 3:32 - sodann heuer in "A"

wenn insges. 250 Profis oder Semi-Profis melden dann kommt von uns keiner mehr in "A"

die waren aber auch sowas von schnell ! pahh 
also ich muß nicht unbedingt in "A" starten - ist schon ne Ohrfeige - letzter,
in Wirklichkeit ist man ja nicht letzter - aber wenn der Pulk wegfährt dann haste einfach das Gefühl du bist letzter.


----------



## Haferstroh (17. Juli 2009)

Meine Zeit 2008 war gerade mal 3:55, und trotzdem bin ich 2009 in block A gekommen.

@Re-spekt
Wieder mit dem Singlespeeder gefahren?


----------



## Re-spekt (17. Juli 2009)

wer bist du ?
im Übrigen könnt ich deine NN 2.25 brauchen einen für mich den anderen für SS Gerald

3:55 ohh dann hab ich nächstes Jahr nochmal die Chance ein Stück mit der Weltspitze zu fahren - (ich will diese Chance nutzen)

 ich selbst bin nicht mit meinem SS gefahren - und ich hab auch in Albstadt keinen gesehen - nein - denke auch das das Hammerhart ist/wäre wenn dabei ne Zeit rauskommen soll ! 
halte ich eigentlich für unmöglich !


----------



## OnkelZed (18. Juli 2009)

Hemme schrieb:


> ()... Ein kleiner Bericht auf www.noBrakes.de



hab ich gelesen. und jetzt verrätst du mir (und vielleicht auch anderen neugierigen hier), wie man auf max-/Ø-puls von 155/132 kommst! 

habe bei Ø 157 schlägen 4:38 gebraucht.  berg runter konnte ich weinigstens mal ein paar überholen.

wieviel km fährst du im jahr? 

greetz
zed


----------



## Hemme (18. Juli 2009)

Bin nicht mehr der Jüngste, und mit zunehmenden Alter sinkt der Puls (hab ich zumindest irgendwo gelesen). Ist bei mir aber schon immer so. 
> 180 hab ich nie auf der Pulsuhr stehen. Bin halt ein Diesel, andere sind Benziner


----------



## TeamCotopaxi (18. Juli 2009)

> hab ich gelesen. und jetzt verrätst du mir (und vielleicht auch anderen neugierigen hier), wie man auf max-/Ø-puls von 155/132 kommst!
> 
> habe bei Ø 157 schlägen 4:38 gebraucht. berg runter konnte ich weinigstens mal ein paar überholen.
> 
> wieviel km fährst du im jahr?



Genau! Würde ich auch gerne wisssen wollen, Ich hatte 167


----------



## Hemme (18. Juli 2009)

2008: zw. 5000 und 15000


----------



## Hemme (18. Juli 2009)

________


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sash73 (18. Juli 2009)

SBB schrieb:


> hatte die startnummer 1987 und somit block "e". welchen block hätte ich nächstes jahr bei einer fahrzeit von 3:53
> 
> grüssle




hey tino

jo nächstes jahr startest dann bei mir und dann geht die post abhabe dannnen 9.8kilo rennfeile,net so wie jetzt mit nem 12.5kilo bomber(3h53 albstadt)

grüße sash

ps:war echt super schön dich zu sehen


----------



## OnkelZed (18. Juli 2009)

@Hemme: der altersunterschied von 6 jahren ist zu vernachlässigen (dürfte ca. -6 schläge ausmachen), der bei den trainingskilometern sicher nicht... 


frohes biken
zed


----------



## andi4711 (22. Juli 2009)

Hemme schrieb:


> Hallo,
> da war ich bestimmt auch einer davon, aber ich hoffe nicht, dass ich dich unfair bedrängt, geschnitten oder angeschrien habe. Aber wenn z.B. 3 gleich schnelle nebeneinander auf dem Weg fahren muss ich mich halt bemerkbar machen, wenn ich vorbei möchte. Wobei Fairnes und Sicherheit immer vorgehen
> 
> Generell wars ne Top Veranstaltung, war das erste mal dabei und werde bestimmt wieder kommen. Ein kleiner Bericht auf www.noBrakes.de



Hallo Hemme!

3 gleich schnelle nebeneinander ist natürlich des guten zu viel und dies nervt mich auch. Ich denke solchen Kollegas darf man schon mal die "akustische Lichthupe" reinhauen! Ich komme mit den Worten "Links" oder "Rechts"  eigentlich immer ganz gut durch solche Gruppen durch.  
Mich nerven nur die "Möchtegern-Profis" die auf den geraden oder Abfahrten den "Blinker setzen" und ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste fahren! Immer wieder schön ist, wenn man den Vollgas-Fahrer an den Anstiegen wieder zeigt wo der Barthel den Most holt! 

So und jetzt freu ich mich schon wieder auf nächstes Jahr! 
Evtl. sieht man sich ja da im Block A!  

Sportliche Grüße aus dem Echaztal
andi4711


----------

